# Spouse Visa Appeal Unemployed Sponsor



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd love to get some opinions on the following situation:

My brother-in-law applied for a spouse visa in April 2012.

In May 2012, his wife's family sold the family business, where she was working.

She did not inform the UKBA about this change in circumstances.

In August 2012 she found a temporary job and again did not inform UKBA.

In late September 2012, the spouse visa application was refused because UKBA could not reach the sponsor's employer (as the business no longer existed).

They lodged their appeal in late October 2012 and received a deadline of early April 2013.

Since then she changed jobs twice, lasting a bit longer than one or two months each time. 

She is now fresh out of employment and intending to visit her husband in his home country for goodness-knows-how-long, claiming that it will be all okay because she can show that she was employed at the time of decision. Scarily, her payslip for September shows an extremely low income due to massive absence reductions.

Now my question: Is there even a remote chance that this appeal will succeed? And even if it does, does UKBA check up on the circumstances again before issuing the visa?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't say I understand much of the detail of this situation, but unless at the time of the appeal, your brother in law could show all the necessary requirements for the relevant categories for a spouse visa, it is not going to happen.

His spouse is unemployed, has not held what jobs she had for more than a few months and cannot show the minimum income required ???? No chance ....... unless of course she has savings from the sale of the business amounting to 62,500 GBP.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This application was under the old rules, so £18,600 income and £62,500 savings rules don't apply. All that needed to be shown was there was £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing and council tax. Perhaps the UKBA wasn't sure of the source of the income and wanted confirmation from the employer.But without knowing the details of the application, it's hard to be more precise.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Joppa said:


> This application was under the old rules, so £18,600 income and £62,500 savings rules don't apply. All that needed to be shown was there was £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing and council tax. Perhaps the UKBA wasn't sure of the source of the income and wanted confirmation from the employer.But without knowing the details of the application, it's hard to be more precise.



Yes, the OP providing information necessary to make any comment/helpful advise is needed here.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Joppa said:


> This application was under the old rules, so £18,600 income and £62,500 savings rules don't apply. All that needed to be shown was there was £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing and council tax. Perhaps the UKBA wasn't sure of the source of the income and wanted confirmation from the employer.But without knowing the details of the application, it's hard to be more precise.


As it was a small shop, which tend to blink in and out of existence, I heard that UKBA try to verify employment routinely in such cases. 

I realise that new evidence is not permitted, such as the two jobs she had since the application was refused. 

What I am wondering is, will the job she had at the time of decision be accepted as additional evidence, even though that job is long gone? Also, since the decision was made in September and she earned less than £500 that month due to unpaid absences, will that be worth anything at all since she would not be able to show the £111.45 after rent, etc.?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Edit - just read Joppa's reply - didn't realise this application was under old rules either.

I think it would be more material if she could prove she was NOW in dependable employment and earning enough to keep you both. This, together with a letter explaining the unfortunate circumstances and proof of past earnings, might help. Not guaranteed, but it would have a better chance than if she's unemployed at the time of appeal.

A better option might be if your brother-in-law has property to sell before moving here. If between them they can put aside the equivalent of £62,500 and keep it in a bank account in either of their names (or both jointly), they could simply reapply under the new rules using savings. That way, his wife's employment will be immaterial.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ALKB said:


> As it was a small shop, which tend to blink in and out of existence, I heard that UKBA try to verify employment routinely in such cases.
> 
> I realise that new evidence is not permitted, such as the two jobs she had since the application was refused.
> 
> What I am wondering is, will the job she had at the time of decision be accepted as additional evidence, even though that job is long gone? Also, since the decision was made in September and she earned less than £500 that month due to unpaid absences, will that be worth anything at all since she would not be able to show the £111.45 after rent, etc.?



What reasons did they give to justify an appeal last October?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Crawford said:


> What reasons did they give to justify an appeal last October?


The reason for refusal was that UKBA doubted that the sponsor was employed at all. There was mention of a possible misrepresentation/concealment of facts.

In the appeal they stated that the sponsor 'had not known' that she had to inform UKBA of changes in her circumstances (never mind that I told her to do so) and that she had been in fact employed at the time of decision. 

What worries me, is that the job at the time was a) temporary and b) did not give her sufficient income to meet the requirements.

She claims to have a solicitor working on the appeal who has assured her that there is a good chance that the decision will be overturned by the ECM.

I think she is trying to play games with my father-in-law so he'll give her the £62500 that they will need if/when the appeal is unsuccessful.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Edit - just read Joppa's reply - didn't realise this application was under old rules either.
> 
> I think it would be more material if she could prove she was NOW in dependable employment and earning enough to keep you both. This, together with a letter explaining the unfortunate circumstances and proof of past earnings, might help. Not guaranteed, but it would have a better chance than if she's unemployed at the time of appeal.
> 
> A better option might be if your brother-in-law has property to sell before moving here. If between them they can put aside the equivalent of £62,500 and keep it in a bank account in either of their names (or both jointly), they could simply reapply under the new rules using savings. That way, his wife's employment will be immaterial.


Thank you for responding 

He does not have any property in his name. Or any other form of income, really. He is completely dependant on his father and although he could, it's highly unlikely that he'll just hand over £62,500.

I am trying to find out whether it makes any difference that she had a job at the time the application was decided.

In any case, the evidence she has provided with the appeal does not paint the most reliable picture: three jobs within five months!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, that's my worry too. If she had managed to find another job not too long after the business closed, there might have been a better chance, but as it is, she's not demonstrating that she is most reliable in employment - which might not be her fault at all (the economy is struggling here and the first victims of this are the myriad small businesses that are having to cease trading), but UKBA (and appeal tribunal) might nevertheless view it dimly.

I wish them good luck.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, if applying for uk spouse visa from, will previous 6months wage slips suffice. i have letter of employment which states my salary above the £18600 threshold but my last months salary due to unpaid leave whilst abroad my gross monthly wage £1296.33. will that be take into consideration to work out full years salary as my gross wage from august 2012-jan 2013 were as follows, august £3473.45, september £2356.58, october £1782.36, november £2266.54, december £1948.16, January £1296.33. however, i have been emplyed with same organisation for over 7years, shall i submit 2011-2012 p60 to overcome lowest salary issue will that be ok? please advise. Many Thanks


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> Hi, if applying for uk spouse visa from, will previous 6months wage slips suffice. i have letter of employment which states my salary above the £18600 threshold but my last months salary due to unpaid leave whilst abroad my gross monthly wage £1296.33. will that be take into consideration to work out full years salary as my gross wage from august 2012-jan 2013 were as follows, august £3473.45, september £2356.58, october £1782.36, november £2266.54, december £1948.16, January £1296.33. however, i have been emplyed with same organisation for over 7years, shall i submit 2011-2012 p60 to overcome lowest salary issue will that be ok? please advise. Many Thanks


Unfortunately, no.

For Category A, UKBA states that they will use your pay _at its lowest point_ in the six months, so they will use your £1296.33 as if you earned this every month, and that would guarantee a refusal. However, you will qualify under Category B if you provide 12 months pay slips and bank statements (Category B uses what you earnt in the whole year, not what you earnt in any given month).


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> For Category A, UKBA states that they will use your pay _at its lowest point_ in the six months, so they will use your £1296.33 as if you earned this every month, and that would guarantee a refusal. However, you will qualify under Category B if you provide 12 months pay slips and bank statements (Category B uses what you earnt in the whole year, not what you earnt in any given month).



Many Thanks for your swift reply and apologies for posting on several thread as i am newbie to this. Is it advisable to send the sponsor documents required in one pile or break down into sections ? In addition, the bank a/c used to accept my monthly salary has minus figures i.e only less than £10 as i had personal loan but about 5 months i cleared that and from being stingy i have now healthy bank balance since october...will the minus figures on only one months statement although minute less than £10 will that have negative impact on submission of my documents?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> Many Thanks for your swift reply and apologies for posting on several thread as i am newbie to this. Is it advisable to send the sponsor documents required in one pile or break down into sections ? In addition, the bank a/c used to accept my monthly salary has minus figures i.e only less than £10 as i had personal loan but about 5 months i cleared that and from being stingy i have now healthy bank balance since october...will the minus figures on only one months statement although minute less than £10 will that have negative impact on submission of my documents?


A minus figure as low as £10 won't be any concern, and emphasis now has shifted much more to how much you earn rather than what you do with it. Your account should be absolutely fine. As for arranging the documents, use paper clips to keep relevant papers together (e.g. bank statements) but nothing more fancy. You'll see people talking about folders, dividers etc, but as well as adding a huge amount to the postage, it likely irritates caseworkers who have to detach it all.

Make photocopies of everything too - you might want to pencil 'copy' on each of those (at least where originals are important) as UKBA can occasionally return the photocopy instead when it's not obvious (happened with my title deeds)!


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

confused VAF4A 
3.11 What is your sponsor’s annual income from this employment before tax? >>>>>>>>>>>>> £
do i add the previous 12 months salary together and produce figure for the above question?

3.12 Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, 
continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A
NO so i go to question 3.13 Has your sponsor had other salaried employment, in the UK, in the 12 months prior to the date of application? 
(Category B) Put a cross (x) in the relevant box

im just confused on how to answer...
3.21 Does your sponsor’s annual income (before tax) from their current salaried employment 
meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Yes No 
3.22 If your sponsor has not been employed by the same employer for 6 months prior to the 
application does their total income (before tax) from salaried employment received in the 
12 months prior to your application meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet? >>
Yes No 

sorry for the extra trouble!
kind regards


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

i have been with same employer and as per your recommendation will be using catergory B with 12months wage slips and bank statements but earning are from the same employer and no other emplyment


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> confused VAF4A
> 3.11 What is your sponsor’s annual income from this employment before tax? >>>>>>>>>>>>> £
> do i add the previous 12 months salary together and produce figure for the above question?


Only if you need to (ie not sure what your annual figure is). Often, the gross salary (before tax) per year is stated in the payslip itself. 



raf1984 said:


> 3.12 Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above,
> continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A
> NO so i go to question 3.13


 Correct.



raf1984 said:


> Has your sponsor had other salaried employment, in the UK, in the 12 months prior to the date of application?
> (Category B) Put a cross (x) in the relevant box


Put a cross in THIS box because you're (correctly) applying under Category B. 

The reason for the confusion with this form is that, when UKBA first introduced the new rules and forms last July, they missed out the situation where someone earns variable income (therefore not Category A) but hadn't changed employer either. They later amended Category B _guidance_ to state that B covered applicants who have changed employer recently, OR who are with the same employer but have variable income. Although they amended the guidance in December, they forgot to amend the forms (and it trips up applicants who, like you, haven't changed employer but DO need to use Category B because of fluctuating income).


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Only if you need to (ie not sure what your annual figure is). Often, the gross salary (before tax) per year is stated in the payslip itself.
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ...


FIRST OF ALL Many thanks for your swift responses which is greatly appreciated.
my basic salary as per contract is £19479 but because i work nights i get night allowance so previous 12 months salary from march to feb 2013 is £25839.62 inc bonus etc

im just confused on how to answer...

3.22 If your sponsor has not been employed by the same employer for 6 months prior to the 
application does their total income (before tax) from salaried employment received in the 
12 months prior to your application meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet? >>
Yes No 

PLEASE Advise.
Kind Regards


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> FIRST OF ALL Many thanks for your swift responses which is greatly appreciated.
> my basic salary as per contract is £19479 but because i work nights i get night allowance so previous 12 months salary from march to feb 2013 is £25839.62 inc bonus etc
> 
> im just confused on how to answer...
> ...


Firstly, your salary meets the requirement even if UKBA chose to ignore your additional bonus and night allowance. Enter your full amount of £25839.62. Even if UKBA decides that your bonus and night allowance don't qualify, you still exceed the minimum £18,600 and so you have little to worry about.

So, just for the sake of discussing the calculation (because it's immaterial given you meet the requirement even with your basic salary), your night allowance and bonus might or might not be counted. The first caveat is whether the possibility of bonuses and working nights for additional pay are mentioned in your contract of employment (if so, fine), and secondly, your night allowance - is this an increase in pay (for example, because night hourly rates are higher or you have to work more hours) or is it paid for meals etc? If it's not for meals but is instead additional pay, this too will be counted (UKBA won't count meal, hotel or travel allowances). As said, even if neither is counted, you'll be fine; that was really just ti aid anyone else who might be in a similar position and reading this thread.

Finally, the infamous question 3.22: bearing in mind this is the wrongly-worded Category B, tick YES (just imagine the words "or your income fluctuates from month to month" added into that question). The overarching point they're wishing to ascertain is whether you did or didn't earn the full £18,600 in the year in Category B alone (ie are you also relying on other income categories or savings that they must also examine if you tick NO).


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Firstly, your salary meets the requirement even if UKBA chose to ignore your additional bonus and night allowance. Enter your full amount of £25839.62. Even if UKBA decides that your bonus and night allowance don't qualify, you still exceed the minimum £18,600 and so you have little to worry about.
> 
> So, just for the sake of discussing the calculation (because it's immaterial given you meet the requirement even with your basic salary), your night allowance and bonus might or might not be counted. The first caveat is whether the possibility of bonuses and working nights for additional pay are mentioned in your contract of employment (if so, fine), and secondly, your night allowance - is this an increase in pay (for example, because night hourly rates are higher or you have to work more hours) or is it paid for meals etc? If it's not for meals but is instead additional pay, this too will be counted (UKBA won't count meal, hotel or travel allowances). As said, even if neither is counted, you'll be fine; that was really just ti aid anyone else who might be in a similar position and reading this thread.
> 
> Finally, the infamous question 3.22: bearing in mind this is the wrongly-worded Category B, tick YES (just imagine the words "or your income fluctuates from month to month" added into that question). The overarching point they're wishing to ascertain is whether you did or didn't earn the full £18,600 in the year in Category B alone (ie are you also relying on other income categories or savings that they must also examine if you tick NO).


again i grealty appreciate your swift reply so,
just to confirm for 
3.11 What is your sponsor’s annual income from this employment before tax? >>>>>>>>>>>>> £
shall i put my basic salary which is £19478
AND FOR Question...
3.20 What was your sponsor’s total income (before tax) from salaried employment in the 12 
months prior to the application? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
£25839.62 (which is gross salary from march 2012-feb2013) night allowance is additional pay per hour from 9pm-6am and i have received 2 performance related bonuses within 12months. 

my monthly salary wage slips can only be obtained online so are printed as e-copies, will they suffice if the payments relate to what is stated in my bank statements?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> again i grealty appreciate your swift reply so,
> just to confirm for
> 3.11 What is your sponsor’s annual income from this employment before tax? >>>>>>>>>>>>> £
> shall i put my basic salary which is £19478
> ...


I'm not entirely sure on how to enter these amounts. For 3.11, I would be tempted to put an average of what you usually earn yearly based on the last 2-3 years, but put the full amount you earnt this year in 3.20. Utterly horrible form!

We sometimes see refusals based on pay-slips where UKBA thinks there is a chance they could have been created and printed by anyone (which is becoming more of a problem as more paper vanishes into our online-only world). The best way to handle this is to print out your 12 months of pay-slips, and ask your employer to stamp and sign each as a genuine pay-slip, and add in the employer's letter that pay-slips are all online but they can verify that the signed payslips are genuine and correct.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> I'm not entirely sure on how to enter these amounts. For 3.11, I would be tempted to put an average of what you usually earn yearly based on the last 2-3 years, but put the full amount you earnt this year in 3.20. Utterly horrible form!
> 
> We sometimes see refusals based on pay-slips where UKBA thinks there is a chance they could have been created and printed by anyone (which is becoming more of a problem as more paper vanishes into our online-only world). The best way to handle this is to print out your 12 months of pay-slips, and ask your employer to stamp and sign each as a genuine pay-slip, and add in the employer's letter that pay-slips are all online but they can verify that the signed payslips are genuine and correct.


I appreciate your time in responding swiftly.

in that case i will get separate letter signed by my manager to state wage slips are online as the HR in my organisation cannot stamp individual wage slips.

i am planning to Live with my Parents, My father is Landlord of property and will declare me and my wife are ok to stay there. is it advisable to send utility bill such as phone bill as i pay through my bank a/c although the a/c holder is my father?

letter from them stating that they are prepared to allow you and your spouse to stay free (or pay a small contribution) 
Housing Inspection Report for Immigration Purposes-

will the 2 documents listed above suffice for accomodation requirements?
kind Regards


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Your pay-slips should be fine provided you meet the following:


> Wage slips must be on company headed paper, or stamped and signed by the employer, or accompanied by a letter from the employer on company headed notepaper and signed by a senior manager confirming they are authentic.


For your accommodation proof, you need to send your father's title deeds and/or most recent mortgage statement to prove ownership, council tax or other utility bill(s). All documents must be originals else they'll be ignored. And yes, the housing inspection report is always a good idea when living with someone else.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Your pay-slips should be fine provided you meet the following:
> 
> 
> For your accommodation proof, you need to send your father's title deeds and/or most recent mortgage statement to prove ownership, council tax or other utility bill(s). All documents must be originals else they'll be ignored. And yes, the housing inspection report is always a good idea when living with someone else.


thank you,

i will obtain my Father's title deeds as my Dad owns the property outright so does not have mortgage statements. so will put in council tax letter.

shall i mention in the sponsor letter that i am responsible for paying phone bill through my bank a/c and that can be verified through my bank statements which show payments debited but as the phone bill is in my Fathers name is it good idea to include this in sponsor letter and provide previous phones bills?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, you could mention it as it demonstrates some level of shared responsibility in house-sharing, and you could provide just the latest bill (it can serve as a utility bill for proving use of the house). 

Although there is nothing wrong with living with family, it can further strengthen an application to mention any longer-term plans you have for living independently (with example area, property rent or values) as if living with your parents is a short-term arrangement. It doesn't have to be anything ellaborate - just write enough to give the impression that you've been thinking about it, but that you'd both want to choose a property together.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Yes, you could mention it as it demonstrates some level of shared responsibility in house-sharing, and you could provide just the latest bill (it can serve as a utility bill for proving use of the house).
> 
> Although there is nothing wrong with living with family, it can further strengthen an application to mention any longer-term plans you have for living independently (with example area, property rent or values) as if living with your parents is a short-term arrangement. It doesn't have to be anything ellaborate - just write enough to give the impression that you've been thinking about it, but that you'd both want to choose a property together.


Thank you for further insight.

in regards to the application it will be made my Wife in Pakistan, because online access issues...will it be ok for my Wife to submit the VAF4A APPLICATION FORM by filling it in by hand accompnaied with supporting documents ? any ideas of timescales i believe it currently stands 4-6 months and are there any plans for UKBA to change rules in april 2013 (or is rumours)?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Only a few countries seem to allow paper submission but Pakistan isn't one of them. Pakistan applications must be submitted online and also printed out to include with the evidence papers (according to this page - scroll to the bottom under 'more information'). I really don't know what alternative there might be if there is no internet she can use (I recommend starting a new thread with that as the question to see if anyone else knows what can be done). Given that, in 2011, only 9% of Pakistan had internet coverage (not sure of current figures), it's an important question.

For applying from Pakistan, the guidance starts here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/pakistan/?langname=UK%20English. There is also a menu link on the left for processing times. It appears, of the four hubs in Pakistan, only Islamabad deals with settlement visas, and depressingly they seem very slow. Even at the maximum time covered by the chart (120 days), only 80% were processed at the 120-day limit in January (58% were done in 60 days). I think all you can do is prepare for 6-12 months, and if it happens sooner, it will be a nice surprise. I'm sorry I can't give better news on that.

EDITED TO ADD: I'm not aware of any new rules coming into force. There is a chance that finance limits might increase with inflation, but nothing has been said about that yet.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Only a few countries seem to allow paper submission but Pakistan isn't one of them. Pakistan applications must be submitted online and also printed out to include with the evidence papers (according to this page - scroll to the bottom under 'more information'). I really don't know what alternative there might be if there is no internet she can use (I recommend starting a new thread with that as the question to see if anyone else knows what can be done). Given that, in 2011, only 9% of Pakistan had internet coverage (not sure of current figures), it's an important question.
> 
> For applying from Pakistan, the guidance starts here: UK Border Agency | Pakistan. There is also a menu link on the left for processing times. It appears, of the four hubs in Pakistan, only Islamabad deals with settlement visas, and depressingly they seem very slow. Even at the maximum time covered by the chart (120 days), only 80% were processed at the 120-day limit in January (58% were done in 60 days). I think all you can do is prepare for 6-12 months, and if it happens sooner, it will be a nice surprise. I'm sorry I can't give better news on that.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: I'm not aware of any new rules coming into force. There is a chance that finance limits might increase with inflation, but nothing has been said about that yet.



so the Wife will need to submit vaf4 application online together with appendix 2 (financial requirement) and then print the 2 docs and submit with supporting docs?

in regards to documents i send, will i need to get every single page of my passport photocopied and attested by solicitor or will just the details page suffice?

in addition, in regards to 1.3 When did you first meet your sponsor in person? >>>>
i met my spouse 2009 and i was engaged but got married in accordance to islamic laws 26-12-2012 and we lived as couple from 29-12-2012 as per cultural traditions and norms. so is it best to answer the above question with date i got engaged? please advise 
Many Thanks, Much appreciated


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no online Appendix 2. It has to be printed out and completed by hand, and be included with supporting documents. Keep a copy together with the copy of main application for your record.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> There is no online Appendix 2. It has to be printed out and completed by hand, and be included with supporting documents. Keep a copy together with the copy of main application for your record.


Many Thanks for taking time out to reply to my post.

when my Wife submits docs she will need to provide original set and one set of copies?

just to get your expertise could you please advise on the below...

in regards to documents i send, will i need to get every single page of my passport photocopied and attested by solicitor or will just the details page suffice?

in addition, in regards to 1.3 When did you first meet your sponsor in person? >>>>
i met my spouse 2009 and i was engaged but got married in accordance to islamic laws 26-12-2012 and we lived as couple from 29-12-2012 as per cultural traditions and norms. so is it best to answer the above question with date i got engaged? please advise 
Many Thanks, Much appreciated


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Submission usually means submitting just the main application form online (as well as printing out a copy to accompany the papers). However, the additional appendices (Appendix 2 for example - the financial requirement) can't be submitted online; that is simply printed out and attached to the printed version of the application form. So, along with all the documentary evidence, your wife should also have a printed-out application form and any applicable appendices - mostly Appendix 2). What happens next varies between different countries: some expect the applicant to mail all papers to a particular UKBA destination, others want to see and process papers at the biometrics centre. Part of the process of applying online is the instructions on what to do next.

You only need to photocopy the two 'bio pages' (photo, name etc) of your passport. As UKBA will already have your passport on their systems, that's all they need (it doesn't need any legal authentication).

On when you first met your spouse, it's better just to name the date when you really did meet each other in person, so the 2009 date is best.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Submission usually means submitting just the main application form online (as well as printing out a copy to accompany the papers). However, the additional appendices (Appendix 2 for example - the financial requirement) can't be submitted online; that is simply printed out and attached to the printed version of the application form. So, along with all the documentary evidence, your wife should also have a printed-out application form and any applicable appendices - mostly Appendix 2). What happens next varies between different countries: some expect the applicant to mail all papers to a particular UKBA destination, others want to see and process papers at the biometrics centre. Part of the process of applying online is the instructions on what to do next.
> 
> You only need to photocopy the two 'bio pages' (photo, name etc) of your passport. As UKBA will already have your passport on their systems, that's all they need (it doesn't need any legal authentication).
> 
> On when you first met your spouse, it's better just to name the date when you really did meet each other in person, so the 2009 date is best.


thanks again.

i queried with my organisations HR department about letter of employment and they sent it to me without confirming whether i required at the time. so the letter of employment with all necessary details is dated 6 February 2013 but i intend to apply mid march once my wife has her passport, English a1 certificate and tb test certificate to hand. because my letter of employment will be over the 28days old.. would you recommend i request for new one and also obtain copy of my contract?


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

7.12 does your sponsor hold any other nationality? >>>>>>>Yes No
i am dual national as i have NICOP (National Identity Card for Overseas Pakistanis) 
so will my wife have to answer YES to this question? 
please advise
regards


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

APPLICATION FORM -VAF4A

on which date do you wish to travel to the uK? >>>>>>>
what date will spouse put in there?
please advise


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

raf1984 said:


> Many Thanks for taking time out to reply to my post.
> 
> when my Wife submits docs she will need to provide original set and one set of copies?


Yes. 



> just to get your expertise could you please advise on the below...
> 
> in regards to documents i send, will i need to get every single page of my passport photocopied and attested by solicitor or will just the details page suffice?


If it's a British passport, just the bio pages without attestation (they have access to passport database).


> in addition, in regards to 1.3 When did you first your sponsor in person? >>>>
> i met my spouse 2009 and i was engaged but got married in accordance to islamic laws 26-12-2012 and we lived as couple from 29-12-2012 as per cultural traditions and norms. so is it best to answer the above question with date i got engaged? please advise
> Many Thanks, Much appreciated


The very first meeting in 2009.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Greatly appreciate your reply,

just to confirm i do not have biometric passport i.e with chip inside, as mine was issued prior to chip form, its up for renewal in 2015.

APPLICATION FORM -VAF4A

7.12 does your sponsor hold any other nationality? >>>>>>>Yes No
i am dual national as i have NICOP (National Identity Card for Overseas Pakistanis) 
so will my wife have to answer YES to this question? 

on which date do you wish to travel to the uK? >>>>>>>
what date will spouse put in there?

please advise
regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

raf1984 said:


> I Greatly appreciate your reply,
> 
> just to confirm i do not have biometric passport i.e with chip inside, as mine was issued prior to chip form, its up for renewal in 2015.
> 
> ...


Non-chip passport is fine. Just take black-and-white photocopy of pages with your photo, personal details and signature. Make sure it's clear enough.

If you are a full citizen of Pakistan and UK, answer Yes. 

You can put any date within 3 months, but that will be the 'valid from' date on your visa, meaning should the visa be issued sooner than you expected, you have to wait until the valid from date before flying over. So if you have a definite date before which you cannot travel, then put that date down. If you want to fly as soon as the visa is issued, put something close to your application date.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Non-chip passport is fine. Just take black-and-white photocopy of pages with your photo, personal details and signature. Make sure it's clear enough.
> 
> If you are a full citizen of Pakistan and UK, answer Yes.


I am British born British National and a full citizen of UK but hold NICOP Card. so as i am full citizen of UK then i should answer NO...very confused with these forms!


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

i have P60s for 2010, 2011, 2012 is i advisable to send all 3 just latest one (i have worked for the same organisation since 2005)....?
in addition, i have received my PAYE TAX CODING NOTICE for 2012-2013 and 2013-2014 should i include this too with documents?
please advise
Kind Regards


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

You only need the latest P60. No need to send your tax-coding notice.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> You only need the latest P60. No need to send your tax-coding notice.



Thank you for your reply, but as you advised to answer
For 3.11, I should put an average of what i've earnt based on the last 2-3 years, so to explain reasoning behind the figure provided will i have to justify by providing previous 2-3years p60?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Good point - yes, include them in that case because what you usually earn is more than the basic pay mentioned in your contract (and the additional P60s will prove this).


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Good point - yes, include them in that case because what you usually earn is more than the basic pay mentioned in your contract (and the additional P60s will prove this).


my p60s just show net pay as figure should i add all deductions, i.e tax, NI, student loans to the net pay ?

again in regards to payslips will managers signature suffice on each of the 12months wage slips submitted. before my march wage was credited in to my a/c it was £86 minus as oppose to £10 which i initially thought?
please advise


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Good point - yes, include them in that case because what you usually earn is more than the basic pay mentioned in your contract (and the additional P60s will prove this).


because my letter of employment will be over the 28days old when submitting application.. would you recommend i request for new letter of employment and also obtain copy of my contract?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

You need your original contract (or ask your employer to reproduce it). I imagine your employer's letter is fine (28 days isn't very old).


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> You need your original contract (or ask your employer to reproduce it). I imagine your employer's letter is fine (28 days isn't very old).


Thanks for you for your advice again

I can Print off my Personal work contract copy through my works intranet site which is dated jan 2010 when I changed post within same organisation but do I have to include parts which require signature from my side? But my job can be verified through HDTV records p60s and I believe ECO may communicate with workplace to confirm details?

In regards to letter of employment correct me if I am wrong, i read in ukba literature that the core documents must not be more than 28days old? 
Please advise.
Kind Regards


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> You need your original contract (or ask your employer to reproduce it). I imagine your employer's letter is fine (28 days isn't very old).


Thanks for you for your advice again

I can Print off my Personal work contract copy through my works intranet site which is dated jan 2010 when I changed post within same organisation but do I have to include parts which require signature from my side? But my job can be verified through HMRC tax records p60s and I believe ECO may communicate with workplace to confirm details?

In regards to letter of employment correct me if I am wrong, i read in ukba literature that the core documents must not be more than 28days old? 
Please advise.
Kind Regards


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> Thanks for you for your advice again
> 
> I can Print off my Personal work contract copy through my works intranet site which is dated jan 2010 when I changed post within same organisation but do I have to include parts which require signature from my side? But my job can be verified through HMRC tax records p60s and I believe ECO may communicate with workplace to confirm details?
> 
> ...


It's not something I've read so I wasn't aware of this. All I can say is that, if you read something in UKBA guidance that you know applies to your situation, but contravenes advice you receive from us, then *ALWAYS go by UKBA instruction first.* We're only fellow applicants (or partners of fellow applicants) and definitely not UKBA experts ourselves. Whilst a document only 28 days old isn't very old at all, if the guidance tells you that the document must be within 28 days, then you will need to get a new one.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> It's not something I've read so I wasn't aware of this. All I can say is that, if you read something in UKBA guidance that you know applies to your situation, but contravenes advice you receive from us, then *ALWAYS go by UKBA instruction first.* We're only fellow applicants (or partners of fellow applicants) and definitely not UKBA experts ourselves. Whilst a document only 28 days old isn't very old at all, if the guidance tells you that the document must be within 28 days, then you will need to get a new one.


I intend to submit cat B documents with 12months wage n bank statements from March 2012-feb2013 n when my march wage was credited in to my a/c it was £86 minus as oppose to £10 but has been postive since with me selling my car etc which is more than initially thought?

I have spoke to my organisations payroll team and they have advised they will probably produce documents advising of online carbon copy policy? Will that suffice in your opinion?
Kind regards


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> You need your original contract (or ask your employer to reproduce it). I imagine your employer's letter is fine (28 days isn't very old).


I intend to submit cat B documents with 12months wage n bank statements from March 2012-feb2013 n when my march wage was credited in to my a/c it was £86 minus as oppose to £10 but has been postive since with me selling my caretc which is more than initially thought?

i am awaiting some work related documents and years bank statements. awaiting results from of my Wifes TOEIC A1 English language test, i believe this is English language test authorized by UK border agency (UKBA).
Kind regards


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

ukba -Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence
Where this Appendix requires the applicant to provide specified evidence relating to a period which ends with the date of application, that evidence, or the most recently dated part of it, must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

raf1984 said:


> ukba -Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence
> Where this Appendix requires the applicant to provide specified evidence relating to a period which ends with the date of application, that evidence, or the most recently dated part of it, must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application.


This doesn't apply to things like Letter of Employment in your discussion, but only to such time-specific things as bank statement and wage slip, the latest of which must be dated within 28 days of application date, such as under Cat A (last 6 months) or B (last 12 months). For things like Letter of Employment, all it needs is that the content relates to your current employment.
Of course, you should always submit the latest document available to be as up to date as possible, but it doesn't have to be dated within 28 days, unless they are time-specifc.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> This doesn't apply to things like Letter of Employment in your discussion, but only to such time-specific things as bank statement and wage slip, the latest of which must be dated within 28 days of application date, such as under Cat A (last 6 months) or B (last 12 months). For things like Letter of Employment, all it needs is that the content relates to your current employment.
> Of course, you should always submit the latest document available to be as up to date as possible, but it doesn't have to be dated within 28 days, unless they are time-specifc.


I greatly appreciate your reply

i intend to apply once my Wife has her A1 english test, tb certificates to hand, so in your opinion a letter of employment dated 6th February 2013 should suffice even though it may be 6-8weeks old? 

I intend to submit cat B documents with 12months wage n bank statements from March 2012-feb2013 but when my march wage was credited in to my a/c it was £86 minus ? in your opinion will the bank a/c minus figures have negative impact on the application decision/outcome ??? please advise
kind regards


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> This doesn't apply to things like Letter of Employment in your discussion, but only to such time-specific things as bank statement and wage slip, the latest of which must be dated within 28 days of application date, such as under Cat A (last 6 months) or B (last 12 months). For things like Letter of Employment, all it needs is that the content relates to your current employment.
> Of course, you should always submit the latest document available to be as up to date as possible, but it doesn't have to be dated within 28 days, unless they are time-specifc.


many thanks.

in regards to (VAF4A question below,
6.16 have you ever worked for any organisation of a type (state or non-state) listed below? 

my wife is college lecturer will she need to provide No Objection Certificate (NOC) with applicatuion? 
please advise


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I don't know.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Sorry I don't know.


thanks for swift reply.

sorry for trouble but can you please advise...in your opinion will the bank a/c minus figures have negative impact on the application decision/outcome ?
kind regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shouldn't, provided you meet the financial requirement.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Shouldn't, provided you meet the financial requirement.


i had personal loan which i cleared in November 2012, again i hope that Shouldn't have negative, providing that i meet the financial requirement?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Correct.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Correct.


I have worked for oragnisation since 2005. I have can obtain Contract of Employment dated 4th january 2012 when i had changed there was ammendments made to terms of the contract? will that suffice together with letter of emplyment?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes.


thank you for your swift reply as usual.
as proof of age, will british passport copy suffice or will i need attested copy of my birth certificate?
regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Passport suffices.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Passport suffices.



fellow applicant has advised me they meet "£18,600 threshold which is proved by last years p60 but wage slips vary from £1000 - £2000 " i advised as per guidance "For Category A, UKBA states that they will use your pay at its lowest point in the six months, so if wage is less than £1550 as if you earned this every month, and that would guarantee a refusal. 
However, under Category B if you provide 12 months pay slips and bank statements (Category B uses what you earnt in the whole year, not what you earnt in any given month)."

if he was to apply using 6months wage slips as they vary from £1000 - £2000. it would be better under cat B but he is adamant of using cat A route and feels he will take that up in court of law?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are right and he is wrong. Slim chance of winning a court battle. And what the point? Far better to meet the requirement as laid down than to fight a losing battle against government lawyers.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You are right and he is wrong. Slim chance of winning a court battle. And what the point? Far better to meet the requirement as laid down than to fight a losing battle against government lawyers.


i have explained as per 2farapart's kind information that cat b include variable income and that CAT B does not solely apply to those who have to be employed by 2 emplyers.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You are right and he is wrong. Slim chance of winning a court battle. And what the point? Far better to meet the requirement as laid down than to fight a losing battle against government lawyers.


as mentioned i intend to live with my parents. My Father own the property out right without mortgage on property?
so if i provide documents below will that be ok? anything else?

-Official copy of land registry.
-statorury declaration from parents giving permission for us both to stay at there home rent free.
-Certified copy of parents biometric passport pages.
- housing inspection report


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

More than adequate I'd say.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> More than adequate I'd say.


i do greatly appreciate your continued support and swift replies.

as i intend to apply with 12months wage slips and bank statements.
5 monthly wage slips were deposited in my santander bank a/c (Feb 2013-oct 2012) and 
7 monthly wage slips were deposited in hsbc (sept 2012-march 2012). i have obtained duplicate copy of statements from hsbc in the last week for the full year and i have the 5 previous santander bank statements as received on monthly basis. therefore, on basis of 28day rule will i need to obtain fresh duplicate copies of my santander bank statements.

please advise.
kind regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Seems like it.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Seems like it.


so the statements for example i have received on month on month basis i.e from october to Feb will not be accepted?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> so the statements for example i have received on month on month basis i.e from october to Feb will not be accepted?


Yes, statements that have been mailed to you by the bank would be accepted. They're exactly what you need (and you need them for all 12 months). If you don't have a full 12-month set, then you need to contact the bank and ask them to send you some replacements for any months you are missing.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Yes, statements that have been mailed to you by the bank would be accepted. They're ideal.


Hi 2farapart, i do greatly appreciate your continued support.
just to verify again...
as i intend to apply with 12months wage slips and bank statements.
5 monthly wage slips were deposited in my santander bank a/c (Feb 2013-oct 2012) and 
7 monthly wage slips were deposited in hsbc (sept 2012-march 2012). i have obtained duplicate copy of statements from hsbc in the last week for the full year and i have the 5 previous santander bank statements as received on monthly basis. therefore, on basis of 28day rule will i need to obtain fresh duplicate copies of my santander bank statements.

please advise.
kind regards


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

You need bank statements showing that your pay was being paid into your bank account, so if your last bank statement shows the last pay-slip you're using in the application, that's fine. You just need 12 bank statements showing those 12 pay-slips being paid in.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> You need bank statements showing that your pay was being paid into your bank account, so if your last bank statement shows the last pay-slip you're using in the application, that's fine. You just need 12 bank statements showing those 12 pay-slips being paid in.


7 monthly wage slips were deposited in hsbc (sept 2012-march 2012). i have obtained duplicate copy of statements from hsbc but they not provided on individual month on month statement they rather sent as 3month statements. so the ECO will need to sift through the hsbc statements.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

That's fine provided you have all 12 months covered. 

Some of my account statements covered three months instead of just one (and HSBC said they could not issue them in any other way because they were quarterly statements) - but we had no problems because they still covered the correct evidence period. The caseworkers are experts at sifting through bank statements and so all you need to worry about is showing bank statements for every pay-slip you're using for your evidence.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> That's fine provided you have all 12 months covered.
> 
> Some of my account statements covered three months instead of just one (and HSBC said they could not issue them in any other way because they were quarterly statements) - but we had no problems because they still covered the correct evidence period. The caseworkers are experts at sifting through bank statements and so all you need to worry about is showing bank statements for every pay-slip you're using for your evidence.



ok no worries thanks for confirming. in regards to 5 Monthly statements showing my most recent wage being deposited. i have the relevant bank statement records from when every month i have received through the post, so is there any need to request for fresh duplicate copy from oct 2012 to feb 2013? as the january to october statements will be over 28days old?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you're reading that 28-day rule wrongly...

All they are saying by that rule is, if the very newest of the evidence you are relying on is still over 28 days old, then it's not near enough to the application date. If you are applying in March, then your latest payslip must be within 28 days of the application, so should be your pay-slip for February (this will be within 28 days).

*In other words: the year's worth of evidence you are providing must run up to the month immediately prior to the month in which you are applying for the visa.* If applying in March 2013, then your 12-month evidence must go up to (and include) February 2013. This would mean you providing pay-slips and bank statements from March 2012 to February 2013.

The 28-day rule does not mean "must have been printed out in the last 28 days". This is where you are misunderstanding it.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> I think you're reading that 28-day rule wrongly...
> 
> All they are saying by that rule is, if the very newest of the evidence you are relying on is still over 28 days old, then it's not near enough to the application date. If you are applying in March, then your latest payslip must be within 28 days of the application, so should be your pay-slip for February (this will be within 28 days).
> 
> ...



thank you for clearing this misunderstanding. kind regards


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> I think you're reading that 28-day rule wrongly...
> 
> All they are saying by that rule is, if the very newest of the evidence you are relying on is still over 28 days old, then it's not near enough to the application date. If you are applying in March, then your latest payslip must be within 28 days of the application, so should be your pay-slip for February (this will be within 28 days).
> 
> ...


in september i had deposit of £10k via 2 transactions from family members and part of the money was withdrawn and paid cash and part was transferred via bank transfer to travel agent for family holiday. will the deposit of such figure require explanation?
please advise


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> in september i had deposit of £10k via 2 transactions from family members and part of the money was withdrawn and paid cash and part was transferred via bank transfer to travel agent for family holiday. will the deposit of such figure require explanation?
> please advise


You could mention it in a short note just to explain it. There shouldn't be any problem with this.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> You could mention it in a short note just to explain it. There shouldn't be any problem with this.


in regards to personal loan which i cleared in november 2012...will that need explaining or not necessary?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> in regards to personal loan which i cleared in november 2012...will that need explaining or not necessary?


Only if it was a big, once-off payment you made in order to clear it.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Only if it was a big, once-off payment you made in order to clear it.


The remainder of loan that was outstanding was around 2600 but Also received redress as my Payment protection insurance was refunded also.

Just to confirm I have obtained land registry title deed documents via online by paying fee of £6...will online print suffice or would you recommend to obtain official document but will need to wait through post for that. Please advise


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know. I used the copy purchased by post when we applied.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> I don't know. I used the copy purchased by post when we applied.


hi upon speaking to family friend who specialises in immigration advice, has made me aware there is possible chance of the finacial requirement threshold being reduced to £14k? In addition, that the City & Guilds International ESOL enlish requirement will no longer accepted by UKBA?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

raf1984 said:


> hi upon speaking to family friend who specialises in immigration advice, has made me aware there is possible chance of the finacial requirement threshold being reduced to £14k? In addition, that the City & Guilds International ESOL enlish requirement will no longer accepted by UKBA?


In regards to the minimum income, I wouldn't expect it to go back to £14k, given that just before the rules change, the minimum required income was £13700, and since the whole idea is to keep immigrants _off_ welfare rolls, it's not likely (especially in this crap economy and job market) that the Migration Advisory Committee would reverse its recommendation at this point in time, especially when a Briton must be earning £16000 in order to no longer qualify for access to public funds.

In regards to the English test, that would be a matter between the school and the UKBA to discuss privately. If a problem was found with the school, the UKBA would have to perform some checks before pulling the school's accreditation, and if the school's accreditation was revoked, they'd adjust the current list on the UKBA website.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> hi upon speaking to family friend who specialises in immigration advice, has made me aware there is possible chance of the finacial requirement threshold being reduced to £14k?


No such thing has ever been mentioned and £14,000 is a too low an amount for a couple to survive on without relying on tax credits or other public funding (which as you likely know already is not permitted), so I've no idea why your friend thinks this. If anything, there is a greater likelihood of the amount increasing with the rate of inflation.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> No such thing has ever been mentioned and £14,000 is a too low an amount for a couple to survive on without relying on tax credits or other public funding (which as you likely know already is not permitted), so I've no idea why your friend thinks this. If anything, there is a greater likelihood of the amount increasing with the rate of inflation.


Hi hope your well, the Mrs will take receipt of of her passport end of this week and will also collect her TOEIC A1 certificate. I have created checklist just awaiting a few documents myself which should be on the way to me. could you verify whether the check list of supporting documents will suffice as i intend to apply using CAT B as you kindly advised.

1.	SPONSOR Letter 
2.	SPONSORSHIP statuary DECLARATION.
3.	Sponsor's Identification-Sponsor's British passport.
4.	BIRTH CERTIFICATE-PROOF OF AGE ATTESTED
5.	NICOP CARD COPY ATTESTED.
6.	Original Nikkah Nama (In Urdu) stamp/registered with the Union Council.
7.	Certified English translated Nikkah Nama
8.	NADRA Marriage Registration Certificate from State of Punjab.
9.	Photographic Evidence of the Wedding /couples relationship.
10.	LETTER CONFIRMING CONSENT TO MARRIAGE FROM BOTH PARTIES.
11.	Intervening Devotion- EMAILS. 
12.	Intervening Devotion- Phone call records	
13.	Intervening Devotion- Money Sent to Spouse
14.	Letter of Employment
15.	Contract of Employment
16.	TELEFONICA EMPLOYEE PAYMENTS, PAY ROLL Letter confirming Online Salary slips.
17.	12months Salary slips (Feb2013- March 2012)
18.	12months Bank statements (SANTANDER Feb2013-Oct2012 [5]). (HSBC Sept2012-March 2012 [7])
19.	“P60” certificates (2010, 2011 and 2012)
20.	Official copy of land registry.
21.	Statuary declaration from Parents giving permission to stay rent free.
22.	Certified copy of parent’s biometric passport pages.
23.	Housing inspection report
24.	Other Documents- Telephone utility bill. Sponsor is responsible for paying it.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It looks good to me!


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> It looks good to me!


Hi just to confirm in regards to VAF4A SETTLEMENT APPLICATION FORM question below. My Wife has changed her surname to mine for her ID card and passport so for the question below will she need to enter her full name as it was before marriage or just mention her previous surname?

1.3 other names (including any other names you are known >>>
by and/or any other names that you have been known by)

in addition, just to clarify I am british born citizin but hold dual nationality as i hold National Identity Card for Overseas Pakistanis (NICOP) so will that need to be mentioned for question below...

7.12 does your sponsor hold any other nationality? >>>>>>>
Put a cross (x) in the relevant box
Yes No If ‘Yes’ please provide details

please advise.
Regards


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> You could mention it in a short note just to explain it. There shouldn't be any problem with this.



Hi, hope all is well. i am just placing finishing touches to paperwork before sending to the Mrs to submit application.

just to confirm is it necessary requirement to provide council tax statements? or will utility bill in my Fathers name suffice? i have following docs ready for Accommodation;
-Official copy of land registry. 
-Accommodation Statutory declaration from Parents. 
-Certified copy of Parent’s biometric passport pages. 
-Housing inspection Report. 
-Other Documents- Telephone utility bill.	

please advise.
Many Thanks


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

raf1984 said:


> Hi hope your well, the Mrs will take receipt of of her passport end of this week and will also collect her TOEIC A1 certificate. I have created checklist just awaiting a few documents myself which should be on the way to me. could you verify whether the check list of supporting documents will suffice as i intend to apply using CAT B as you kindly advised.
> 
> 1.	SPONSOR Letter
> 2.	SPONSORSHIP statuary DECLARATION.
> ...



Hi,
Hope all is well, sorry for troubling you again. I have sent all supporting documents to my spouse abroad and included SPONSORSHIP statuary DECLARATION attested by solicitor. but did not send "ukba Form SU07/12" will that go against the application?
please advise


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> Hi,
> Hope all is well, sorry for troubling you again. I have sent all supporting documents to my spouse abroad and included SPONSORSHIP statuary DECLARATION attested by solicitor. but did not send "ukba Form SU07/12" will that go against the application?
> please advise



Why don't you just send the form to your spouse to ensure that it will not adversely affect the application?


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Crawford said:


> Why don't you just send the form to your spouse to ensure that it will not adversely affect the application?


Thank you for your swift reply,

i have sent documents bundle already and she will not recieve documents before her appt at the centre. just to clarify though the sponsorship declaration which has been attested by solicitor has the words/paragraph....

"I hereby undertake that, if the sponsored person named above is granted leave to enter the UK on a 
permanent basis, I shall be responsible for his/her maintenance, accommodation and care in the UK for a 
period of five years from the date of their entry to the UK. I am further aware that the sponsored individual 
will have no recourse to public funds for five years from the date of their entry to the UK.

If the sponsored person named above is granted limited leave to enter the UK, I shall be responsible for her maintenance, accommodation and care in the UK without recourse to public funds for the duration of that limited leave to enter."
please advise


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

in addition to the above, my sponsorship declaration states...
I further understand that I may be committing a criminal offence and liable to prosecution if, after I have given this undertaking, I do not support the sponsored person named above and income support or income-based Jobseeker's Allowance (under social security legislation) and/or support for asylum seekers (under immigration legislation) is provided to or in respect of the sponsored person named above.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

She can postpone her appointment at the Embassy. Fill in by hand the SU07/12 Form and send it to her *now*. Send her the *council tax bills* as well, if you haven't already.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

MacUK said:


> She can postpone her appointment at the Embassy. Fill in by hand the SU07/12 Form and send it to her *now*. Send her the *council tax bills* as well, if you haven't already.


Thank you for your reply,

just to clarify though the sponsorship declaration which has been attested by solicitor has the words/paragraph....

"I hereby undertake that, if the sponsored person named above is granted leave to enter the UK on a 
permanent basis, I shall be responsible for his/her maintenance, accommodation and care in the UK for a 
period of five years from the date of their entry to the UK. I am further aware that the sponsored individual 
will have no recourse to public funds for five years from the date of their entry to the UK.

in addition to the above, my sponsorship declaration states...
I further understand that I may be committing a criminal offence and liable to prosecution if, after I have given this undertaking, I do not support the sponsored person named above and income support or income-based Jobseeker's Allowance (under social security legislation) and/or support for asylum seekers (under immigration legislation) is provided to or in respect of the sponsored person named above."

the above is listed in su07 and i have checked declaration and it states the above sop should suffice?


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't be 100% sure, but if you have the chance, please send her the SU07/12 form. It's better to be safe than sorry. 
UKBA may disregard your declaration. Again, I'd be inclined to wait for someone with more experience to reply but from my point of view it's better to send her that form.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

MacUK said:


> I can't be 100% sure, but if you have the chance, please send her the SU07/12 form. It's better to be safe than sorry.
> UKBA may disregard your declaration. Again, I'd be inclined to wait for someone with more experience to reply but from my point of view it's better to send her that form.


i have sent stat decs from both my parents confirming me and my spouse are free to live without rent/booard. i have included council tax bill which is in my Fathers name and i have included telephone and broadband bill which is also in my Fathers name but i am responsible for paying it. i have included parentts biometric copies of their passports too.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

That should be fine. 
I still urge you to send the SU07/12 form, but ultimately if you feel that it won't be necessary, then it's your decision. 
Good luck.


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with MacUk, send in the Su07 form. I think I have read two refusal threads here where part of the reason given was the absence of a financial undertaking......
Of course if the rest if your application is straight forward UKBA may request the form from you at a later stage, I personally will be leaving nothing to chance and would cover all bases initially to save time or a possible refusal in the future......


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Will the mrs need to provide evidence of her current job such as wage slips she had to list she is government worker in the application form and wrote contact name for her principal and has wrote she has ability to resign/retire at any time. Or is this generic emAil listing supporting documents? Please advise


----------

